# Trevor Ariza



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Larry Brown usually likes long and athletic forwards (Tayshaun Prince and Rasheed Wallace) who can play D. I kind of see Trevor Ariza getting more minutes and developing into a good player, kind of like Tayshaun Prince. What do you guys think?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know if he grows to be as good as Prince but he could be in the same type of mold. I wouldn't be suprised to see him starting sometime soon after some sort of trade is made. He is the most suited for LB's style of anyone on the team.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

did you forget how he never used prince during the season, and only put him in the playoffs when michael curry sucked like crazy on tmac. thats when prince finally started getting burn. he didnt expect it.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> did you forget how he never used prince during the season, and only put him in the playoffs when michael curry sucked like crazy on tmac. thats when prince finally started getting burn. he didnt expect it.


Rick Carsile was the coach during the 2003 playoffs.... Prince was a starter from day 1 under Larry Brown. Your thinking of the wrong years.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

ah yes, your right.

my bad


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

he will definitely develop his game under LB. and he's so damn young, he's got a long way to go... he is the most promising knick player we've had in a while.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> ah yes, your right.
> 
> my bad


No problem


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> he will definitely develop his game under LB. and he's so damn young, he's got a long way to go... he is the most promising knick player we've had in a while.


He is by far the best move Zeke has made with the Knicks in my mind.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

in a newspaper they said tim being traded isn't a problem because they have ariza who It and Brown like.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think he will be closer to playing in terms of Dmiles. Prince is much smarter, and has the wingspan of a Pterodactyl. Ariza is more athletic and a much better slasher. I don't see similarity at all.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

I really like Ariza.....He plays sound defense and can make a good play there in big situations. But he needs to work on his offense and I hope LB realizes this. Ariza doesn't have a great shot and his ball handling skills aren't the best. He works on those things and he can be a very solid player. But he needs to play more minutes during games and I was happy to see he played in the Summer League to work on his game a bit.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Ariza's shown that he can use his excellent athleticism to great effect on defense. I think that under Larry Brown, he can really learn more about defensive concepts and really be a force for the Knicks. I hope he's been working on his jumper as well. If teams start respecting Ariza's jumpshot, then I'm going to expect to see a lot of pump-fakes and opposing centers put on Ariza posters.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> I think he will be closer to playing in terms of Dmiles. Prince is much smarter, and has the wingspan of a Pterodactyl. Ariza is more athletic and a much better slasher. I don't see similarity at all.



Are You mad!!! :curse: Dmiles is so garbage. Firstly, Ariza doesn't have the handles like him. I can see Ariza being a good players in the years to come.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Trever Ariza=Desmond Mason in a few Years perhaps


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Quills said:


> Trever Ariza=Desmond Mason in a few Years perhaps


desmond mason isnt really good on defense, he isnt as good as ariza. anyways, i think ariza will be a better shooter and better on defense than mason but def not a better dunker........thats just comparing ariza to mason


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think Richard jefferson might be the best comparison . similar athleticism(although i give RJ the edge at the moment, but ariza is still developing physically) decent handle, defensive mentality , good feel for the game...slasher on offense, willing passer.

in time ariza may even have a similar body as he fills in.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm Sorry I love Trevor I Absolutly Do my Nickname for Trevor is

Trevor "the Guiding light threw the Darkness, the Grandess Skywalker of them all . the End all be all . The Man that Mike Jeff Jordan dreamed about becoming as a Child in NC , the Greastest Human Being on the Planet . The One man Cure for all uncureable Disease the Holy one that is So Great thatr he Calls his mother Every Day & talks to her & thinks enough of big mama to call her during Half Time) Ariza

But I Digress


Trevor is not a lock Down defender like we all or making him out to be (Not yet any Way) he Relies soley on his Athletisim to play Defence & does'nt really know about positioning himself properly to Shut his man down , Actully he was setting him self up on that road trip late in the Year when he started getting less playing time as a off the ball Iverson type Defender . which is not Really a good defender unless you can get a insane number of pick pockets like Iverson does , which is why he probelly ended up getting less Time during that swing then he had when we where playing the Midwestern teams when he was going of against the Pistons-Suns & Cavs (Before LBJ smacked him up the 2nd time) . To me Mason is a Equal Defender to Trevor RIGHT NOW (Trevor will be better) but to me with masons abilty to score 10 pts a night consistently pretty much of the Bench & Trevor has yet to play 80 games or Average 7 pts makes me Hesistent to say he's better then Mason at anything at this Point , besides the Fact that Trevor is better then Mason at Everything . Sorry I know it contradicts but I love Trevor & i'll do that for him


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Quills said:


> I'm Sorry I love Trevor I Absolutly Do my Nickname for Trevor is
> 
> Trevor "the Guiding light threw the Darkness, the Grandess Skywalker of them all . the End all be all . The Man that Mike Jeff Jordan dreamed about becoming as a Child in NC , the Greastest Human Being on the Planet . The One man Cure for all uncureable Disease the Holy one that is So Great thatr he Calls his mother Every Day & talks to her & thinks enough of big mama to call her during Half Time) Ariza
> 
> ...


no one is really saying trevor has to be the player mason is at this moment ...they were born 8 years apart , this is mostly a projection thread.

their rookie years were strikingly similar however 

Trevor Ariza 


2004-05 Statistics 
PPG 5.9 
RPG 3.0 
APG 1.1 
SPG .88 
BPG .23 
FG% .442 
FT% .695 
3P% .231 
MPG 17.3 

mason avg. in his rookie year 

5.9 points 3.2 rebs 0.8 ast 0.50 st. 0.26 bl. .431 fg% .269 3pt% .736FT% in 19.5 minutes a game, in the 2000-01 season.

and when you compare the fact that in their rookie years mason was 4 years older i think its fair to assume he should wind up better than mason before all is said and done. But obviously desmond is a better player right now.

i think you are being a lil' rough on the guy , taking a quick look at the guy and you can tell he needs to put some muscle on , which he has started to do. no he isn't a lockdown defender ...and he did hit the rookie wall a couple of times it seemed to me, but i think most would think the guy will be if not a lockdown defender at least a very good one, capable of the occasional lockdown defensive effort. he plays the passing lanes well, was 15th in steals per min. last season , i think he gets better at getting steals as time goes on.

Actually i think he gets better at alot of aspects of his game as time goes on.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

You know i'm Hard on him because I'm High on him . To me he's going the Knicks most athletic Player since my Idol Anthony Bonner , only a much better player . Hell I Think in my Heart that Trevor will be better then Pippen my Mind Tells me to be Happy with Desmond Mason Best Year/Best Case Scenario


----------



## Thebiggestknicksfan (Aug 16, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> Are You mad!!! :curse: Dmiles is so garbage. Firstly, Ariza doesn't have the handles like him. I can see Ariza being a good players in the years to come.



Dmiles isn't garbage at all in terms of ability. While Darius has better handles, Ariza has done nothing but improve while being in this league ( albeit slowly) he also has a real similar game to him.

The desomond mason comparision is pretty valid one could make an easy argument for him turning out like that.


----------

